# Trailer closes



## RWTM (Feb 5, 2022)

Do stores really receive trailers that aren’t suppose to be cut by AP that aren’t at 100%?

Trying to calibrate my “trailer eye”


----------



## Hal (Feb 5, 2022)

Every dpci had an estimated size and it estimates how "full" that trailer is based on what's diverted to the trailer. That's what cube means. 

You also have a fill weight. If you look in dpm you can see how heavy the trailer is estimated to be.

40k lbs is the weight limit so if there's a lot of heavy product already diverted like water pallets the trailer can be considered full even if visually its not.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 5, 2022)

Hal said:


> Every dpci had an estimated size and it estimates how "full" that trailer is based on what's diverted to the trailer. That's what cube means.
> 
> You also have a fill weight. If you look in dpm you can see how heavy the trailer is estimated to be.
> 
> 40k lbs is the weight limit so if there's a lot of heavy product already diverted like water pallets the trailer can be considered full even if visually its not.


It won’t let you scan freight to a door if the trailer limit has been met. That’s crazy. I have been doing it wrong. 100% only is how I was trained. A trainer needs to show me how. 90+ closes this week alone are all wrong


----------



## RWTM (Feb 5, 2022)

Trailer feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MrT (Feb 6, 2022)

I could use a few half empty trailers right about now 🤣.  Idk what store your not sending enough freight too because every trailer ive taken this week has been filled to the max


----------



## dcworker (Feb 6, 2022)

Sometimes I send trailers with 40 boxes in flex format.


----------



## Luck (Feb 9, 2022)

My DC we send any trailer on the cut sheet over 1000 cartons no questions asked. Under that threshold we contact dispatch and they usually still send it, or just wait another hour or two and then send.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 15, 2022)

Hal said:


> Every dpci had an estimated size and it estimates how "full" that trailer is based on what's diverted to the trailer. That's what cube means.
> 
> You also have a fill weight. If you look in dpm you can see how heavy the trailer is estimated to be.
> 
> 40k lbs is the weight limit so if there's a lot of heavy product already diverted like water pallets the trailer can be considered full even if visually its not.


Dam 40K? TSS told me that it was 35K but that was before we had yard coordinators so maybe it changed?


----------



## Hal (Feb 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Dam 40K? TSS told me that it was 35K but that was before we had yard coordinators so maybe it changed?


40k is the limit. They should be closing it before it gets that point. 35k is a good soft limit.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

Probably less for food DCs as a reefer unit adds an additional 2,000 pounds.







2,000 pounds of REEFER I says!


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> 40k is the limit. They should be closing it before it gets that point. 35k is a good soft limit.


Yea no our TSS had said 35K is the max limit if it's more we have to take stuff out to lighten the trailer. I know of a few times trailers had to get unloaded from fast flow to take out water PIPO to lighten the trailer up.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 17, 2022)

The limit probably isn’t the same from DC to DC, depending on the limits of bridges and roads that are along delivery routes.
My building is 40k.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> 40k is the limit. They should be closing it before it gets that point. 35k is a good soft limit.


Thought 40k is what my previous OM stated. Although I’ve never had any issues with closing a trailer that’s too full.


Gabrigawr said:


> Yea no our TSS had said 35K is the max limit if it's more we have to take stuff out to lighten the trailer. I know of a few times trailers had to get unloaded from fast flow to take out water PIPO to lighten the trailer up.


The way we load pipo now is wasteful I feel. We should load the pipo like we used too and do it as the trailer is built. Instead of only placing it in the front/back of trailers. Also have you ever pulled into a trailer that feels like the floor is about to fall out because of the soft spot and all the water weight from that heavy pipo…. Yikes. The pipo really gets screwed up when it should have been on the last trailer or two. “Fast flowing isn’t an option.”


----------



## MrT (Feb 17, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Thought 40k is what my previous OM stated. Although I’ve never had any issues with closing a trailer that’s too full.
> 
> The way we load pipo now is wasteful I feel. We should load the pipo like we used too and do it as the trailer is built. Instead of only placing it in the front/back of trailers. Also have you ever pulled into a trailer that feels like the floor is about to fall out because of the soft spot and all the water weight from that heavy pipo…. Yikes. The pipo really gets screwed up when it should have been on the last trailer or two. “Fast flowing isn’t an option.”
> 
> Our department probably closing over 550 trailers weekly still - ballpark rough figure probably more


It is far more efficient for us to unload trailers with pipo in the front or back.  However we still get plenty of double stack pallets throughout our trailers.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 17, 2022)

MrT said:


> It is far more efficient for us to unload trailers with pipo in the front or back.  However we still get plenty of double stack pallets throughout our trailers.


From what I knew… You can double stack certain pallets. Two things of water, not. A thing of water and a mountain of dog food, not. Two things of toilet paper sure but as long as it’s not double stacked under the trailer’s door (due to trailers doors being damaged and not shutting properly). Or maybe I need to be retrained again since the SOP changed


----------



## MrT (Feb 17, 2022)

Kostin said:


> From what I knew… You can double stack certain pallets. Two things of water, not. A thing of water and a mountain of dog food, not. Two things of toilet paper sure but as long as it’s not double stacked under the trailer’s door (due to trailers doors being damaged and not shutting properly). Or maybe I need to be retrained again since the SOP changed


Yeah i dont have a problem with double stacking was just stating we still get them in the middle of the trailer


----------



## RWTM (Feb 17, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah i dont have a problem with double stacking was just stating we still get them in the middle of the trailer


We don’t service any stores on the east coast so don’t worry about us sending out trailers with pipo in the middle. Me trying to take credit for that Xmas video was stupid and embarrassing


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 18, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Thought 40k is what my previous OM stated. Although I’ve never had any issues with closing a trailer that’s too full.
> 
> The way we load pipo now is wasteful I feel. We should load the pipo like we used too and do it as the trailer is built. Instead of only placing it in the front/back of trailers. Also have you ever pulled into a trailer that feels like the floor is about to fall out because of the soft spot and all the water weight from that heavy pipo…. Yikes. The pipo really gets screwed up when it should have been on the last trailer or two. “Fast flowing isn’t an option.”
> 
> Our department probably closing over 550 trailers weekly still - ballpark rough figure probably more


I wouldn't say it's wasteful but not very efficient for the DC but very efficient for the stores since they don't have to stop unloading any conveyable cartons unless they hit Non Con. I had debate with my OpEX at the time about it and he was very adamant at saying it's very efficient but I had the idea of having trailers that worked like candy loads where one trailer had a route that dropped PIPO off at each store. I know depending on how much each pallet cost and how much they make from the product it will be a cost thing as to whether it's an idea they play with but it would eliminate having to put PIPO in a conveyable trailer and each TM not have to worry about getting 10 PIPO right when the trailer is almost full. I'm not a fan of the new process BUT it can be done if the TMs in the trailers do it correctly and that's my job as a lead in OB to make sure they do it in that manner.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 19, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I wouldn't say it's wasteful but not very efficient for the DC but very efficient for the stores since they don't have to stop unloading any conveyable cartons unless they hit Non Con. I had debate with my OpEX at the time about it and he was very adamant at saying it's very efficient but I had the idea of having trailers that worked like candy loads where one trailer had a route that dropped PIPO off at each store. I know depending on how much each pallet cost and how much they make from the product it will be a cost thing as to whether it's an idea they play with but it would eliminate having to put PIPO in a conveyable trailer and each TM not have to worry about getting 10 PIPO right when the trailer is almost full. I'm not a fan of the new process BUT it can be done if the TMs in the trailers do it correctly and that's my job as a lead in OB to make sure they do it in that manner.


I’m not going to even debate/argue with a fellow TM who works at a store while I’m at a DC. Putting up #’s still doing better quality work all while being safe. Just know I got u but my back isn’t big enough for us all


----------



## RWTM (Feb 19, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I wouldn't say it's wasteful but not very efficient for the DC but very efficient for the stores since they don't have to stop unloading any conveyable cartons unless they hit Non Con. I had debate with my OpEX at the time about it and he was very adamant at saying it's very efficient but I had the idea of having trailers that worked like candy loads where one trailer had a route that dropped PIPO off at each store. I know depending on how much each pallet cost and how much they make from the product it will be a cost thing as to whether it's an idea they play with but it would eliminate having to put PIPO in a conveyable trailer and each TM not have to worry about getting 10 PIPO right when the trailer is almost full. I'm not a fan of the new process BUT it can be done if the TMs in the trailers do it correctly and that's my job as a lead in OB to make sure they do it in that manner.


You say “TM in trailers do it correctly” when really the entire store network needs to function by the standard and if we did we wouldn’t have any issues. It’s Friday and my leads do a lot.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 19, 2022)

I say the "TMs in the trailers do it correctly" because just like before the new standard if you were in trailers you had to be aware of how much PIPO you had. I remember I once got coached for having a PIPO out for 2 hours. I never did that again but than again that was 5 years ago and things have changed so much since. At the DC I work at we have tape on the extendo that is the size of a pallet so the TMs in lanes know how much room they have. It goes up to 8 PIPO. So as far as my DC they aren't using the tools they have correctly and aren't being aware of how much PIPO they have out. I don't really blame the TM as more of the PCs trying to push numbers and OBs ramp up is stupid low compared to other departments. I am aware of how much the team leads do as I am the OB team lead for my DC and I mainly take care of the wing.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 19, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I say the "TMs in the trailers do it correctly" because just like before the new standard if you were in trailers you had to be aware of how much PIPO you had. I remember I once got coached for having a PIPO out for 2 hours. I never did that again but than again that was 5 years ago and things have changed so much since. At the DC I work at we have tape on the extendo that is the size of a pallet so the TMs in lanes know how much room they have. It goes up to 8 PIPO. So as far as my DC they aren't using the tools they have correctly and aren't being aware of how much PIPO they have out. I don't really blame the TM as more of the PCs trying to push numbers and OBs ramp up is stupid low compared to other departments. I am aware of how much the team leads do as I am the OB team lead for my DC and I mainly take care of the wing.


OB ramp up is at its lowest at my DC, pathetic. When I left work Friday only one TM as functioning at/over 100%. Everyone else was chilling at 30-40%. My 6 wk noncon average was a 140-150 as it would fluctuate. I’m all about numbers. But it is hard to hit numbers when the SOP changes. It’s frustrating sometimes because my OB key used to be in the top 5 for DC for #’s. Now we aren’t even close. That’s when I realized I’m just a WW. Not a LWW 😅. They over work good leads to the point that they don’t wanna be a lead anymore because no one else listens. How are we supposed to hit numbers to when our cages of noncon only have eight pieces of freight in one cage because they each have a different DCPI. But WH VLE cuz no cages. And I’m letting you know right now my six week average was when the CPH was 75 not 55-60.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 20, 2022)

Kostin said:


> OB ramp up is at its lowest at my DC, pathetic. When I left work Friday only one TM as functioning at/over 100%. Everyone else was chilling at 30-40%. My 6 wk noncon average was a 140-150 as it would fluctuate. I’m all about numbers. But it is hard to hit numbers when the SOP changes. It’s frustrating sometimes because my OB key used to be in the top 5 for DC for #’s. Now we aren’t even close. That’s when I realized I’m just a WW. Not a LWW 😅. They over work good leads to the point that they don’t wanna be a lead anymore because no one else listens. How are we supposed to hit numbers to when our cages of noncon only have eight pieces of freight in one cage because they each have a different DCPI. But WH VLE cuz no cages. And I’m letting you know right now my six week average was when the CPH was 75 not 55-60. My SOM can do the job better though from the office


Oh our ramp up is horrendous as well. No one can even come close to what budget is and if you give them 5 lanes, by god you're trying to give them an injury. I blame the weak performance of my DC (possibly yours as well) on the hiring. Since corp took over the hiring has been asinine. I know numbers and have to run numbers but I know they way things are ran not all keys can be on the same CPH due to other keys cherry picking freight and making themselves look good all while screwing other keys. The lead work is all how the OM uses them and treats them. In my DC leads are to be OMs one day or a stepping stone for anyone who wants to be an OM and that's how they've been doing it at my DC but, like all buildings, they have their favorites and the SD has his favorites all on days. If you're not on days you might as well not even think about being an OM. I'd honestly give anything if we got cages with only 8 DPCIs. I will admit they have been better but man we've been getting cages that are all pre labeled and legit have at least 20 to 25 different DPCIs. Don't even get me started on the SOMs thinking they know my job better than me. I have been OB most of my time with Target (went to ICQA for about 7 months. They weren't a fan of me because apparently I have a mouth on me 🤷) and I was a trainer before I became a lead and I told every OM that team they had was MY team because unlike them I wasn't temporary. I can say I have a mouth on me but I am one to not hold back on putting people in their place, superior or not. So I've had my run in with SOMs and OMs and guess what. I'm still here and they aren't. Treat my team like anything other than human beings by golly will I make sure you had KY when you stuck your head up your ass.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Oh our ramp up is horrendous as well. No one can even come close to what budget is and if you give them 5 lanes, by god you're trying to give them an injury. I blame the weak performance of my DC (possibly yours as well) on the hiring. Since corp took over the hiring has been asinine. I know numbers and have to run numbers but I know they way things are ran not all keys can be on the same CPH due to other keys cherry picking freight and making themselves look good all while screwing other keys. The lead work is all how the OM uses them and treats them. In my DC leads are to be OMs one day or a stepping stone for anyone who wants to be an OM and that's how they've been doing it at my DC but, like all buildings, they have their favorites and the SD has his favorites all on days. If you're not on days you might as well not even think about being an OM. I'd honestly give anything if we got cages with only 8 DPCIs. I will admit they have been better but man we've been getting cages that are all pre labeled and legit have at least 20 to 25 different DPCIs. Don't even get me started on the SOMs thinking they know my job better than me. I have been OB most of my time with Target (went to ICQA for about 7 months. They weren't a fan of me because apparently I have a mouth on me 🤷) and I was a trainer before I became a lead and I told every OM that team they had was MY team because unlike them I wasn't temporary. I can say I have a mouth on me but I am one to not hold back on putting people in their place, superior or not. So I've had my run in with SOMs and OMs and guess what. I'm still here and they aren't. Treat my team like anything other than human beings by golly will I make sure you had KY when you stuck your head up your ass.


We speak the same lingo. 🤯


----------

